# Fluval C4 - Yea, or Neigh / Eheim Can



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

have been using either Whisper, or Topfin ( same thing IMO ) for the last DECADE ( maybe longer )

They have a C4 on Amazon for $34.99 and I'm wondering if I should stray away from the tried and true Whisper power filter.

In all the years I've owned Whisper/Top Fin I've never had any issues with water. I recently broke the impeller on my Whisper 30 and it's approximately 15 bucks to replace. The only thing that's keeping from getting the Fluval is the fact that it seems like theres more items to replace media wise

Was thinking of spending a little extra dough and getting the Fluval just because it looks like a great setup and for the price I'm guessing its a steal. This would be for my 30 gallon tank, I'm thinking the C4 is overkill but the C3 is only 3 or 4 dollars cheaper

_____

On another note, I'm also on the fence about breaking down and getting a "CLASSIC Eheim canister" for my 55 gallon.

They also are cheap, and I'm tired of cleaning my Topfin 60. I had a canister filter at my x old ladies house and I really thought the thing worked great and the maintenance was slim to none

Thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

what I do like is that you have the option to buy different media depending on what you are looking to monitor. 

Again, my concern is cost. The biobags are 2 or 3 bucks if not cheaper when you buy in bulk.

Just waiting for someone to chime in and say that their maintenance was cut down do to buying / changing over to fluval.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Bueller ....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually the C4 is not overkill for a 30g tank. You should shoot for about double rated filtration.

I have never used a C4, but I guess they look okay. I think you could possibly be happier with an Aquaclear AC70 instead. Or, go ahead and buy the Eheim Classic model you are looking at and after you decide whether or not you like it for your 55g, decide if you may also want one for your 30g. I run a 2217 on my 29g, but a 2215 or 2213 will work also.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ jrman.Never used one but it does look to be decent.I'm aquaclear if it is HOB as they have the largest body for versatility in media applications.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

From the reviews & videos I've watched it seems like the C4 is a pretty solid setup.

The only thing I'm not sure of is if it will be able to compare to my Topfin 60, the C4 has a little less GPH filtration but then again I'm not sure that this is a huge factor.

I agree I should prob put the C4 on the smaller tank but my plans were to put it on the 55 and once it cycles I'd swap out the Topfin and put that on my smaller tank. Still up in the air, had the filter, pads & carbon in my amazon cart last night but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I know the C4 is cheaper than the Eheim, but the advantages of the canister as really worth the difference. 

I have a Fluval 206 in my 29gal. It can go at least a month with no cleaning of the filter. When I had my AquaClear 50 there was water all over the place every week at cleaning time and a struggle to get it primed after cleaning. I only left the black foam in the Fluval and added some generic floss to the tank and I have crystal clear water.

If you can afford it bite the bullet and get the Eheim.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

For now I bought a replacement impeller for the BOT filter for my smaller tank, still not sold on the C4 for my larger 55 gallon tank. 

It doesn't look powerful enough to filter a large tank, I've read TONS of reviews of people saying that it does a great job. But my old fashion topfin 60 does over 300 GPH, and the C4 does a little under that.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Actually the C4 is not overkill for a 30g tank. You should shoot for about double rated filtration.
> 
> I have never used a C4, but I guess they look okay. I think you could possibly be happier with an Aquaclear AC70 instead. Or, go ahead and buy the Eheim Classic model you are looking at and after you decide whether or not you like it for your 55g, decide if you may also want one for your 30g. I run a 2217 on my 29g, but a 2215 or 2213 will work also.


Aren't the C4's newer than the Aquaclears? I've heard of Hagen in the past, but never ventured into buying any of their products.

You and 100's of other people have recommend this same filter. I'm going to purchase something soon, I just wish I had someone chime in who owns both an aquaclear & a C4 who could tell me which one they prefer?

To me they essentially are the same thing, some small differences in appearance. But same basic premise


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

See My previous post. I had an AquaClear, switched to Fluval 206, improved my water parameters nitrates - 5 from 40 and reduced maintenance by at least 50% and water looks clearer.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

After doing more research and watching a bunch of U-tube vid's I think I'm going to get either the Eheim 2217 or Eheim ECCO Easy 60 External Canister Filter 2234

I'm pretty sure I owned the 2234 a looooong time ago and I loved that filter. Although the reviews for the 2217 seem to be better. All in all, I've realized that the C4 is probably too small for my heavily stocked 55gal Cichlid tank. Also, I'd like to start incorporating ceramic media into my filter and the C4 just doesn't seem like it holds a whole lot. 

I've read the reviews on the FLUVAL canisters and they tend to be pretty much the same in comparison filtration wise. However, they do seem to be a bit more expensive.

I do frequent water changes and never really have cloudy / dirty water but I'd really like to use this Seachem Purigen stuff I've been reading about. I know the cannisters are a bit more than the C4 but I figured if I'm going to upgrade I might as well upgrade and spend a few extra dollars on something that gets me MORE GPH filtration. Like someone already mentioned the C4 will probably be better suited for my 29 gallon tank

I found this video below last night and realized that I can incorporate a lot more add on's with a canister vs a HOB. I'm not sure that I need it, but it sure looks like an awesome setup. Thanks again for the responses, and swaying me away from ANOTHER HOB filter. 

Aquascape Equipment Setup - YouTube


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I currently run Eheim canister filters (two 2213, and one 2215) on my tanks and they are an excellent filter: quiet, reliable, keep the water very clear. Yes, they are pricey, but you get what you pay for. If buying new, they come complete with all the media, tubing, etc. An added benefit is that they also come with 2 sets of double shut off valves. I also did a ton of research before buying a canister filter and found that the price range between Eheims and Fluvals are comparable with the Fluvals being slightly more expensive. As far as which is better, I can't comment on the Fluval canister filters or their HOBs as I have never owned one. I'm told that Eheim's gph filtering ratings are with all the media in the filter...most manufacturers rate theirs without any media. I have checked the output of one of my 2213's and the gph is pretty accurate. I usually clean the media about every 1 to 1 1/2 months. Just for reference, if you do decide to buy the 2217, be aware that the tubing that comes with it will be green (not clear like the video depicts),the intake and outflow is green hard plastic. The outflow will also have a spray bar. Some people have complained that the Eheims are hard to prime after disconnecting the canister to clean it...if you close the shut off valves _before_ disconnecting the canister and leave the water in the tubing, it will usually prime itself once you re-connect the canister back up and open the valves. Sometimes air pockets will form in it and cause some noise once it's back up and running, but rocking the canister back and forth gently will purge the air out and it will quiet back down and run silent. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

I have an Eheim Ecco Pro 2236 (80) on my 55 and it's amazing. Absolutely silent! It will spoil you for all other filters. If you can, get the 2236. It's about the same cost as the 2234, rated to 80 gallons and has an extra media basket. Lonedove is right about taking it apart to clean, it takes a few tries to be smooth with it. Do shut off the valves before disconnecting!! But, if i can do it, anyone can! I only open mine up about every 2 months and rinse out the media, but I do weekly 50% changes. It's the best investment I've made.

(i also run an aqua clear 50 HOB on a 20 long and it keeps the parameters perfect and runs great, but I can always hear it running and I have to clean it out more often)


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Lone dove, how were you able to check the GPH on your tank?

Also regarding on getting either the Pro or Classic. I'm sure the filtration is the same but it seems like you get a little more bang for your buck with the Classic. 

The Pro has some nice features but from the design setup it would appear that the Classic has better filtration since the input is at the bottom and the output is at the top.

I could be dead wrong. I've owned a Pro and I've primed it before, it's been a while but I'm sure after messing around with it I'll figure it out. 

Also, the last thing about the pro that I didn't care for was some people were mentioning that the top handle breaks easily and or malfunctions and when I went onto the website to look for a replacement part ( in the event that it does break ) they were out of stock.

Either way, again I'm sure they're both great but I'm set on getting the classic. Thanks again for the comments and suggestions. Appreciate all of them


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

lonedove55 said:


> I currently run Eheim canister filters (two 2213, and one 2215) on my tanks and they are an excellent filter: quiet, reliable, keep the water very clear. Yes, they are pricey, but you get what you pay for. If buying new, they come complete with all the media, tubing, etc. An added benefit is that they also come with 2 sets of double shut off valves. I also did a ton of research before buying a canister filter and found that the price range between Eheims and Fluvals are comparable with the Fluvals being slightly more expensive. As far as which is better, I can't comment on the Fluval canister filters or their HOBs as I have never owned one. I'm told that Eheim's gph filtering ratings are with all the media in the filter...most manufacturers rate theirs without any media. I have checked the output of one of my 2213's and the gph is pretty accurate. I usually clean the media about every 1 to 1 1/2 months. Just for reference, if you do decide to buy the 2217, be aware that the tubing that comes with it will be green (not clear like the video depicts),the intake and outflow is green hard plastic. The outflow will also have a spray bar. Some people have complained that the Eheims are hard to prime after disconnecting the canister to clean it...if you close the shut off valves _before_ disconnecting the canister and leave the water in the tubing, it will usually prime itself once you re-connect the canister back up and open the valves. Sometimes air pockets will form in it and cause some noise once it's back up and running, but rocking the canister back and forth gently will purge the air out and it will quiet back down and run silent. Hope this helps and good luck!


Regarding the clear tubing, it does LOOK nice in the video I posted. However, unless this guy has a UV sterilizer I would imagine it's a PAIN IN BUT to clean those tubes. I have clear tubing for my vacuum which I try to clean often and it's still difficult to keep them clean. 

I'm all for aesthetics, but sometimes practicality makes more sense and also requires less maintenance.

Has anyone experimented with an "inline o2 Infuser" or an "inline UV sterilizer"?


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

attackonthebass said:


> Lone dove, how were you able to check the GPH on your tank?
> 
> Also regarding on getting either the Pro or Classic. I'm sure the filtration is the same but it seems like you get a little more bang for your buck with the Classic.
> 
> ...


LOL...As for checking the gph on the output flow, I have a 5 gallon bucket that is marked inside with 1 gal, 2 gal, and so forth from when I used to haul water for water changes (sure glad I don't have to do that anymore!). All I did was unhook the outflow tubing, held it over the bucket, turned on the filter and timed how long it took to fill up to the 1 gallon mark, then just simple math after that. Probably not the most accurate way to do it, but it came pretty close to what the filter was rated at give or take a few gallons.

I tried clear tubing from the local hardware store when hooking up the 2215 on my 38 gallon. Being clear, it showed a lot of yuck inside. Plus, Eheim's use metric measurements and the clear tubing was in US measurements, i.e. 12mm ID vs 1/2" ID, which basically changes the flow rates somewhat.

As for the pro models, the reasons you stated above is why I decided to go with the classics. I just wish the models 2215, 2217 had the inner basket like the 2213 does (it has 1)....it makes it a little easier to remove the media for cleaning. I actually wish they would make them with several baskets inside like the pro models already have.

The best place I've found online to order parts from is from Fish, Reptiles, Dog, Cat, Bird & Other Pet Products & Supplies


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

The lack of a basket in the Eheim classic was a factor in my choice of the Fluval 206 for me. Also Drs. F&S had it on sale. I bought it earlier than planned for that reason.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not sure how to word this but...
When you make your plumbing for the canister filter be sure to put the connectors/shutoff valves in the lines in opposite directions. That way the inlet and outlet can't be switched by mistake. On the canister lines make one connector a male and the other a female. Do you know what I'm trying to explain?


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

yekoms said:


> I'm not sure how to word this but...
> When you make your plumbing for the canister filter be sure to put the connectors/shutoff valves in the lines in opposite directions. That way the inlet and outlet can't be switched by mistake. On the canister lines make one connector a male and the other a female. Do you know what I'm trying to explain?


Yes, when I'm setting up the tubing don't both tubes the same ( GREAT IDEA )

Never would have thought of that, and I'm sure if I wasn't paying attention I'd easily hook up the wrong ones 

So in a sense, make sure I create a two way street.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Avraptorhal said:


> The lack of a basket in the Eheim classic was a factor in my choice of the Fluval 206 for me. Also Drs. F&S had it on sale. I bought it earlier than planned for that reason.



I was back and forth, and after reading the reviews on the Ecco Pro (which I've owned)

Some people complained that the water had some small issues with the circulation not fully making its way through all of the media.

Yes I love the baskets, but in exchange for a little bit more GPH and a little more cleaning time I think I'm going to stick with the classic.

They both have their pro's / con's, I'm curious if I can fit some PRO filter media baskets into the Classic? Once I get it, I'm going to do some research and figure out what the dimensions of the basket are and if it fits I'm going to buy at 2.

I know it sounds stupid, and if I want the baskets I should just get the Pro.

But I'd really like to try out the Classic, there are 5 times the amount of positive reviews on Amazon vs the Pro.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

> I'm not sure how to word this but...
> When you make your plumbing for the canister filter be sure to put the connectors/shutoff valves in the lines in opposite directions. That way the inlet and outlet can't be switched by mistake. On the canister lines make one connector a male and the other a female. Do you know what I'm trying to explain?


<label for="rb_iconid_14">







</label> Thanks Yekoms! I'd forgot about that. The tubing also has arrows printed on it. With the canister located inside a cabinet, it's hard to tell which is the intake and which is the outflow.



> They both have their pro's / con's, I'm curious if I can fit some PRO filter media baskets into the Classic? Once I get it, I'm going to do some research and figure out what the dimensions of the basket are and if it fits I'm going to buy at 2.


I've also researched maybe putting a couple of baskets into the 2215 I've got, but so far haven't decided if it will work or not and I've not been able to find any of the right diameter. If you do find some and try them out, let me know how well they work!


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Avraptorhal said:


> The lack of a basket in the Eheim classic was a factor in my choice of the Fluval 206 for me. Also Drs. F&S had it on sale. I bought it earlier than planned for that reason.



it looks like Hagen has perfected this same issue that the PRO has?

However, I wouldn't be able to get away with the 206. I'd have to get at least the 70GAL which is going for $170.00 and I'm not sure if I can compare apples to oranges but the Eheim is rated for 90 gallons.

I may regret not getting the Pro once cleaning / maintenance time comes around. But I'm pretty set on going with the Classic

It's at $112 right now and that seems like the best bang for my buck right now.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Media Basket Set for Eheim Ecco 2234 Aquarium Filter | eBay

If they're in fact the same size 29.99 is a small price to pay for 3 baskets. I wouldn't need the other two items but this would ease the maintenance factor a bit.

Again, I just have to make sure that these would fit perfectly into the classic? My only other concern would be the baskets sitting on top of the intake. But I'm sure that I can put one of the blue or white foam pieces at the bottom if in fact I can pull it off


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

*Eheim Pro Media Baskets into Eheim Classic 2215 or 2217*

I know that i already have a thread on Eheim canister's,

But i'm curious if anyone who owns a CLASSIC 2215 or 2217 can tell me what the dimensions are of their canister? INSIDE DIMENSION ACROSS

I'd like to purchase the Classic and have the features of the PRO.

Never mind asking me why I don't just buy the Pro, ( I owned one before and wasn't happy with it )

If anyone can help with these dimensions I would be forever grateful!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Baskets or not, maintenance-wise there is very little difference in performing the maintenance work, IMO. I own 3-2080 Pro 3, 1-2075 Pro 3, 3-2229, and 1-2217. The trays in the Pro 3s and 2229s are nice to have, but they have only been pulled out of the filter housing less than a half dozen times in 3+ years time. It is just not needed to be done that often. You can do it of course if you want to, but I NEVER do heavy maintenance on any of my filters. I do try and change the fiber filter at the top about once per month - same with the 2217. I have only completely rinsed out my 2217 once in 3yrs. I have never had an issue.

Some of the way I have done it comes from the size of the 2080s and how difficult they can be to handle underneath an aquarium. A full 2080 (water, media) weighs about 50lbs.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

These are outside dimensions, but may be of help (as taken from a website):

Ecco 2234: 6 1/2" wide X 14"high including handle
Classic 2215: 7" wide x 14" high
Classic 2217: 8" wide x 16" high

The baskets in the link you provided probably would be too small for the 2217 as they would allow nearly an inch and a half between the interior walls of the canister and the baskets and too much water bypass . They *might* work in the 2215. The plastic walls on the classic series is really not all that thick..maybe a little over 1/16" thick? 

I measured the diameter of a pad on my 2215 and it is approx. 6 and 3/4". I will try to get a more accurate measurement tomorrow.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

My wife looks at me like I'm nuts when I'm researchin' and decidin' to buy somethin', and you guys are just as bad. 
Man, I like this site...
I'm pretty new to this stuff but so far I'm thinking like jrman83.... it doesn't make much difference 'cause they don't regularly get mega cleaned anyway. 
A couple swooshes around in a couple buckets of tank water and they're good to go.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Baskets or not, maintenance-wise there is very little difference in performing the maintenance work, IMO. I own 3-2080 Pro 3, 1-2075 Pro 3, 3-2229, and 1-2217. The trays in the Pro 3s and 2229s are nice to have, but they have only been pulled out of the filter housing less than a half dozen times in 3+ years time. It is just not needed to be done that often. You can do it of course if you want to, but I NEVER do heavy maintenance on any of my filters. I do try and change the fiber filter at the top about once per month - same with the 2217. I have only completely rinsed out my 2217 once in 3yrs. I have never had an issue.
> 
> Some of the way I have done it comes from the size of the 2080s and how difficult they can be to handle underneath an aquarium. A full 2080 (water, media) weighs about 50lbs.


Do you keep your tanks heavily stocked? What kind of fish do you keep in the tank running the 2217?


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

lonedove55 said:


> These are outside dimensions, but may be of help (as taken from a website):
> 
> Ecco 2234: 6 1/2" wide X 14"high including handle
> Classic 2215: 7" wide x 14" high
> ...


Thanks!!! I really appreciate it, and as much as I'd like to still do this. I'm guessing the sizing isn't going to be right and with a gap between the baskets and sides of the canister I'd be basically wasting my money.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

yekoms said:


> My wife looks at me like I'm nuts when I'm researchin' and decidin' to buy somethin', and you guys are just as bad.
> Man, I like this site...
> I'm pretty new to this stuff but so far I'm thinking like jrman83.... it doesn't make much difference 'cause they don't regularly get mega cleaned anyway.
> A couple swooshes around in a couple buckets of tank water and they're good to go.


Better to do research and figure out all of the issues or perks to buying something before you realize that whatever you THOUGHT you needed ended up being 100% wrong. I haven't been on this site that long, but the info i've received has been top notch. 

Everyone for the most part has been really helpful and nice. Most forums' are full of idiots who are of no help, or deviate from the thread.

This place has definily swayed me into buying the right setup. I was going to get the C4, but after talking with all of these follks I realized that I should just drop the extra cash and buy the canister.

I'm glad I listened to them, I was going to get the 2215 which is rated for tanks up to 92 gallons. But I really wanted to get the 2217 just to have more filtration. It's not necessary, but If I'm going to drop the money I may as well get the best of the best.

The last week or so the 2217 has been $150 or so, and the 2215 has been around $113.

I went to Petsmart today to check out the FLUVAL canisters and when I was at the store I checked amazon to see if the prices were comparable which they were.

Then just for the heck of it I searched the Eheim 2217 again and someone had ( 1) for sale for $117 shipped!!!

I rushed to get it into my cart and I'll hopefully have it sometime this week.

It might be a little overkill for my 55 gallon tank. But I'd rather have more filtration vs. buying the 2215 and wishing I bought the 2217. 

Sorry for the long rant, I'm just glad I finally made a purchase. I was back and forth on getting another HOB filter and Im glad I listened to the people here.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Glad to have such an awesome forum to help us al make the best decisions possible! It seems like you've made the right decision & that's an awesome price! Your tank looks awesome- great aqua scape!


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks I used to have a lot of pet store decor in there before but I never really liked it. I always wanted to make my own stuff to make it unique

the only items I bought from the fish store were the silk plants, the rest of the items I had laying around or picked up at home depot. At one time I had two towers with the pots at the bottom but the tank looked too cluttered. I still think it does

I cut holes into the terracotta pots to create caves for the little guys, and split a large piece of slate with a diamond blade in order to create the two tier'd thing on the left. I've been wanting to change it up a little but I'm not sure what I'm going to do.

I've seen some great DIY caves /3D backgrounds with foamular & silicone but once I do that or make it it really doesn't allow you to make any changes.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Attack,
To me you don't ever have to apologize for a rant on here. That wasn't a rant anyway.
I can relate to the way that you researched the filter stuff and that's what I was saying when I said "Man, I like this place". I've learned a bunch from others researching and posting their findings.
The info from folks on this site from have made this venture a success for me. 
Your tank is cool. Are you going to do live plants in the future? I've found the plant stuff to be as satisfying as the fish and the fish like them. I guess that it's that whole eco system thing. Little by little I can keep adding more plants (as I research and learn more about them) but I can't add more fish. My tank is simple as compared to many on here but, I'm a simple guy.
Thank you add all of the others for your involvement on this site.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

attackonthebass said:


> Do you keep your tanks heavily stocked? What kind of fish do you keep in the tank running the 2217?


One of my tanks is fairly heavy stocked. The others are moderately stocked. They have varied up and down over the last years. They are all heavily planted.

The tank with the 2217 only has shrimp now (29g). It used to be moderately stocked with fish and shrimp until I had an end of tank CO2 dump that wiped them out. In the 3 yrs I've had it I have only rinsed it out once. Since it doesn't have baskets, it just wasn't worth the hassle and the tank never has had an issue. This is how it worked for me. I kept the fiber filter in top replaced like it says. You never need to replace the media like the directions say though.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

yekoms said:


> Hey Attack,
> To me you don't ever have to apologize for a rant on here. That wasn't a rant anyway.
> I can relate to the way that you researched the filter stuff and that's what I was saying when I said "Man, I like this place". I've learned a bunch from others researching and posting their findings.
> The info from folks on this site from have made this venture a success for me.
> ...


I'd love to do live plants in my 55gallon, but those Cichlids won't allow it. I haven't tried in a while but they like to take the silk flowers and throw them from one side of the tank to the other so I'm pretty sure they'd rip apart live plants in a heartbeat

I have a smaller tank 29 gallon in my kitchen with a few plants and some smaller cichlids. I'm trying to get this DIY Co2 thing going and my ghetto system isn't working just yet. I ordered a diffuser and a Co2 tester the other day so I should have that tank going good shortly.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

> Everyone for the most part has been really helpful and nice. Most forums' are full of idiots who are of no help, or deviate from the thread.
> 
> This place has definily swayed me into buying the right setup. I was going to get the C4, but after talking with all of these follks I realized that I should just drop the extra cash and buy the canister.
> 
> ...


Oh well...just noticed you went ahead and purchased the 2217. To be honest I forgot all about measuring the inside diameter of my 2215..Sorry! I don't think you'll regret buying the bigger filter..more filtration the better.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

> The tank with the 2217 only has shrimp now (29g). It used to be moderately stocked with fish and shrimp until I had an end of tank CO2 dump that wiped them out. In the 3 yrs I've had it I have only rinsed it out once. Since it doesn't have baskets, it just wasn't worth the hassle and the tank never has had an issue. This is how it worked for me. I kept the fiber filter in top replaced like it says. You never need to replace the media like the directions say though.


*o2 And I thought I was nuts for using a 2213 on a 10 gallon tank!! LOL

I agree with jrman..you don't have to replace the media as often as the manufacturer recommends. I've only replaced the white fine polishing pads (top layer) in mine when they finally wear out from rinsing. And the bottom blue pads last nearly forever. By the way, your tank looks great!


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

I always prefer to have more filtration vs. buying something and wishing I bought the model that was one step up. 

Has anyone tried any other media besides the media that came with the canister?

I also found a comparison chart for GPH / Size 

Comparison Chart for Aquarium Canister Filters - Fish | Pet Care Corner by PetSolutions - PetSolutions Blog


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I will say that the Eheim media is some of the best made. I have read stories of it lasting well beyond 10yrs and still going.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

attackonthebass said:


> Media Basket Set for Eheim Ecco 2234 Aquarium Filter | eBay
> 
> Well, attackonthebass...this is a bummer..I contacted a seller on ebay about the above baskets. They replied that the baskets would not work in my Eheim 2215. Dang!! Guess they are too wide.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Not a huge deal, after I thought about it. I thought that the baskets might restrict some water flow anyway so I opted to not look any further into it.

Although it would be nice, if they didn't put the baskets in there. Its prob not intended to have them


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Funny that you posted this

Just received this back from Eheim

Dear Mike 

The only EHEIM Classic filter that has a basket is model 2213. The media basket on the ecco canister filters will unfortunately not fit on model 2215 or 2217. 


Please do not hesitate to contact us if you require further assistance.


Yours truly,

EHEIM Technical Support
[email protected]
EHEIM GmbH & Co. KG
EHEIM North America Reg.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, at least you did get a reply, as I've heard some say Eheim's support is not the best...Yeah, both my 2213s have a large tall basket with a lid that has a handle on it. I doubt the baskets would restrict that much flow though as the 2215 and 2217 have plastic "plate" things that helps separate the different types of media. My 2215 has 2 of them, but not sure how many the 2217 would have.

Oh! Almost forgot to add...I've tried the ceramic "noodles" by Fluval...not a big fan of them as they are a great deal larger and seem to disintegrate faster.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

I've read that Eheim support was crap as well, they responded within 2-3 days

Also what I was asking was probably something they wouldn't recommend anyways so the fact that they even responded is shocking


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

finally have the filter put together and running. I really wish I could put the spray bar along the side of my tank but it's too tight of a squeeze.

I saw a video where a buy modified his tube so that he could do this, I may get a hacksaw and cut it so it will fit, LOTS of water movement. But I'd like to have it setup so that the water is shooting longways not at the front of my tank.

Oh well, it's fine now. But I'd like to pull out my powerhead and have the filter move the water.

Thanks again for all the feedback, i really appreciate it


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Placement of the spray bar has been my problem also (they are too long). All of my tanks do not have enough "depth" from front to back to place the spray bar at either end. There are other options I've found though: 
1. Eheim Accessories I am currently using this on 2 of my tanks in place of the spray bar, minus the small pieces of air tubing and valves that came with them. At first I set up the entire thing at the end of my outflow tubing, but the zillions of micro bubbles it generated freaked out my tiger barbs too much (lol). So, I just use the main part on the end of the tubing, just at the water line. It comes with 2 different sized adapters to fit on 12mm/16mm tubing (size my filters have ) and a larger diameter tubing . 

2. Amazon.com: Eheim AEH4004700 Wide Return Spout 494-Canister Filters Parts for Aquarium: Pet Supplies This is similar to a lily pipe. I just put this on my 10 gallon as the spray bar didn't work too well on such a small tank...so far, its been working pretty well, shooting the flow to the far end of the tank opposite the intake. Only problem is that the plastic part that's outside the tank is not very long and hard to suction to the glass (it came with no suction cup).

The good thing about either of these is that you can point the outflow in any direction you wish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

^^You are not only limited to placing the spray at the ends of the tank. 

The spray bar is made to cut. Just replace the cap back on the end. You may need to cement in place.


----------

